# Got some udder pics



## Catalytic (Jun 8, 2011)

Can someone more knowledgeable than I tell me what you think? This is the doe that is drying off, I was able to get some pics of her udder. Is that milk in there, or is this just normal udder?


























I'm pretty sure the doe on the right is the one that's drying off, but I haven't seen the kids nurse yet. They tend to stay with the doe on the left, though, so I assume that's their mom.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

She looks dry to me...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you know when her kids would have been weaned? Looks like she's in the process of drying off.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

The one on the right looks like a deer...... yep, I would agree with Goat Song.


----------



## Catalytic (Jun 8, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Do you know when her kids would have been weaned? Looks like she's in the process of drying off.


They're both FFs, and now I've seen the kids nursing, so I know for sure the one on the left is mama. The one on the right had triplets prematurely, one was stillborn, and the other owner said he thinks that when it died, it triggered labor, and that's why the prematurity. Anyway, none of her kids survived, and a neighbor of the owner was milking her until 2-3 weeks ago. I'm not sure when the kids were born tho, I believe the doeling and wether with the left doe were born 2-3 months ago.


----------



## Catalytic (Jun 8, 2011)

peggy said:


> The one on the right looks like a deer...... yep, I would agree with Goat Song.


Errrr, but she is a goat, right?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes she is a goat! Lol. They look like Oberhasli mixes. 

The kids look to be at least 3 months, if not 4-5. 

If the kids are nursing, it's probably not often. She can't be producing much milk by the looks of it.


----------

